# Big ears still floppy at 15 weeks :(



## Djangocw42 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! Ok I know this topic has been covered over and over but I'm getting a little paranoid about my boy Bronson's ears still being floppy. The left one has stood up before (around 10 weeks) but fell back down when he started teething and the right one has kind of looked the same this whole time. When do I have to start worrying about them? They are super big so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt but I don't want to wait too long! Help!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

There is still lots of time - it can take 6 months, but once they are up they will stay up. And he looks so cute right now!


----------



## BonnieB. (Feb 13, 2013)

You have lots of time yet. Start doing something at 5 months, if he needs a little help. Sometimes they are up and down and then get lazy and keep them down until they hear something interesting and you see them put them up quite nicely. Then it's always good to have them taped up for a few weeks so they get out of that habit. The larger pups seem to always take longer with all the growing going into so many different directions.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog's ears stood at 5 months old. before that
they did the dance "one up, one down both all around".


----------

